# Dehydrating canned fruit



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

I was recently given 2 cases of canned peaches. Can these be dehydrated? If so, how do you recommend? 

Demeter


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

I get gal cans of fruit drain and rinse a bit slice all the peaches to about the same size lay them on the dehydrator trays bry at 125 they will turn out kinda like gummies my grand kid love them have done pears and mixed fruit [didn't like the way this turned out] but did like the peaches and pears good for lunch box back packs or bob


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you, windblown.

Demeter


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Try canned oranges- great in quick breads


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

First drain out some of the juice.I put my imersion blender in the jar and puree them.Then dry on sheets of parchment paper in the dehydrator.Fruit roll ups.


----------

